# Anong nakakatawa? [nng nka2twa?]



## Hommequirit

Hi, a girl put some pictures of her and me on facebook and her friends reacted to it in Tagalog.
When I asked her what it means she didn't want to say and the online translators can't make much off it.
Can someone translate this for me, please?

xa ba??hehe
oo xa nga,,hehehe
ung taga saan?
nl yan,hehe
ganda sa amsterdam,,nangaling kmi don kninang dalawa lam u ba ung canal boat don,,sumakay kmi don,,haizt,,kht mahal cge,,hehehe
new bf mu?hehe yup maganda nga dun..
hehehe sobrang ganda,,,oo
bf mu ba teh?
yap,,
Yn b un cnsb u!.congrats..dkn ngaun mg eemote nyan!.
hahaha nc namn
sosyalan ka fren!!!
wat a fact dude,,,,,,,,,jejeje
aliwa ni englis mu!!!!wahaha adik ka frenn...
slmat......ndi kc ako perfect....fuck tlga un inba ko lang......
‎..hala!!!!madrama ka lalamet ditan...luv u frennnn...jalteng kah!!!
jajajka....anto atapis.....jejeje
..oi eter mu pay contact mu!!!!
anap mu ak porener...amay mayaman...hahha
jajaja........ndi ako si del.......kay ate del ka nlang humngi
ahhhhahaha...
nng nka2twa?



Thanks!!


----------



## DotterKat

Your thread "nng nka2twa?" corrected to *Anong nakakatawa?* means _What's funny?_

It comes at the end of a rambling exchange between two, possibly three people in Tagalog and another dialect possibly Kapampangan. The sender of the message shared a picture of the two of you on a boat in a canal, she repeatedly extols the beauty of the scenery in Amsterdam, somebody (possibly her sibling, because the sender is referred to as "ate" or sister) asks her if you are her new boyfriend and the sender responds affirmatively, another person comments that the sender is "sosyal" (meaning that the sender of the message is in a surrounding or among a group of people that would be regarded as "better" or a "step-up" from her previous environment). Finally, somebody "requests" the sender of the message to find another "foreigner", preferably a rich foreigner for her (as a boyfriend), but the sender replies that she does not do that sort of thing and instead to ask another person (Ate Del) to find this rich foreigner for the other person. Somebody laughs, thinking that the last exchange was a joke, but the last line (posted by the "requester" of the rich foreign boyfriend) ends the conversation by saying "Anong nakakatawa?" (What is funny?) ---- implying that she may be seriously asking for somebody to find her a rich foreign boyfriend.

I couldn't do an exact line by line translation because the exchange is very idiosyncratic, interspersed with another dialect and SMS text is against one of the rules of this forum.


----------



## Hommequirit

This already helps alot! Thanks for your explanation.


----------



## mapangarap

“Anong nakákatawá” should be “Anó’ng nakákatawá?” which is short for “Anó ang nakákatawá?”


----------



## mataripis

Old version i heard in old movies: _anong kakatwa?_


----------



## iggyca

I actually come across that alot when chatting with friends. *kakatawa.* Is that short for nakakatawa or kakatawa meaning continuos laughing.


----------



## mataripis

nakakatawa= sounds funny/ kakatwa= used in asking question- what's funny?


----------



## rjk15

I HOPE YOU'LL UNDERSTAND...
SORRY FOR THE BAD ENGLISH, BUT I TRIED HARD TO TRANSLATE IT, SOME OF THE WORDS, I'M NOT SURE...
is it him/her?? hehe
yes it is him/her,,hehehe
from where?
its nl,hehe (i don't know the "nl")
it's beautiful in amsterdam,,we came there a while ago only two canal boats,, we rode on it, sigh,, even if its expensive
ok,,hehehe
is it your new bf? hehe yup its beautiful there..
hehe so beautiful,,yes
is it your new bf sis?
yup
is that the one you were saying! congratulations.. now you won't emote anymore!
hahaha that's nice
your sosy friend!!
what a facinating dude,,,,,hehehe (not sure on the "fact")
your english is awkward! wahaha your so addick friend... (not sure on the frenn)
thanks... i'm not perfect... it's really fuck i just changed it... (not sure on the "inba")
oh!you will(i don't know what "lalamet" is) there.. love you friend... you(i don't know what "jalteng" is)
hahaha... (i don't know what "anto atapis" is) ... hehehe
hey
find me a foreigner.. which is rich.. hahha (not sure on the "amay")
hahaha... i'm not Del... go and get from Sister Del 
what's funny?

HERE IS THE REAL SPELLING BUT I DON'T KNOW SOME OF IT...
siya ba??hehe
oo siya nga,,hehehe
yung taga saan?
nl yan,hehe
ganda sa amsterdam,,nanggaling kami doon kaninang dalawa lam mo ba yung canal boat doon,,sumakay kami doon,,hay,,kahit mahal cge,,hehehe
new bf mo?hehe yup maganda nga dun..
hehehe sobrang ganda,,,oo
bf mo ba ate?
yup,,
iyan b yun sinasabi mo!.congrats..hindi ka na ngaun mag-eemote niyan!.
hahaha nice naman
sosyalan ka friend!!!
what a fact dude,,,,,,,,,jejeje
saliwa ni english mo!!!!wahaha addict ka friend...
salamat......hindi kasi ako perfect....fuck talaga yun iniba ko lang......
‎..hala!!!!madrama ka lalamet ditan...love u friend...jalteng kah!!!
jajajka....anto atapis.....jejeje
..hoy eter mo pay contact mo!!!!
hanap mo ako freigner...amay mayaman...hahha
jajaja........hindi ako si del.......kay ate del ka nalang humingi
ahhhhahaha...
anong nka2twa?


----------



## rjk15

they used short cut like taking vowels off from the middle of the words... like "don" which means "doon" meaning "there"
and they used a sign of respect with the "teh" which means "ate" meaning sister, showing respect... even if you aren't family, some of us (like me a 12 year old filipino student) call the mother of a clasmate "tita" which means "auntie"...
and they used "xa" which means "siya" meaning "he/she"... it's like when people text here...
they use shortcuts, that's why you can't translate them directly, you need them to be in complete spelling...


----------



## rjk15

MAPANGARAP,
"anong" the "ng" is called pang-angkop, this is like the article, you know adjective like "a", "an" and "the"...


----------



## rjk15

i hope it helps, sorry for so much replies... and sorry for the bad english, i'm just 12...


----------

